# Metrolink Tries Express Trains



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool News! Beginning May 9, and continuing for a 6-month evaluation period, Metrolink will be running rush hour express trains between Lancaster and L.A. Union Station on its Antelope Valley Line, and between San Bernardino and LAUS on its San Bernardino Line. The express experiment will be operated in addition to the current regular Metrolink schedules on those lines:

L.A. Times:

Metrolink plans rush-hour express trains

"The San Bernardino express will take an hour, compared with the current 90 minutes for trains that make about a dozen stops. The express will stop only in Rancho Cucamonga and Covina.

"The new service from Lancaster, 70 miles north of Los Angeles, will take 88 minutes, compared with the current two-hour Metrolink run. It will make stops in Santa Clarita and Burbank, rather than all of the line's 11 stations."

Metrolink press release:

Board Approved Pilot - Metrolink Express Trains from San Bernardino to LA and from Palmdale to LA

"The express trains will launch on Monday, May 9. The San Bernardino Line currently has 13 stops. The San Bernardino express train will make only four stops – San Bernardino, Rancho Cucamonga, Covina and Los Angeles Union Station. The Antelope Valley line currently has 11 stops. The Antelope Valley express train will also make four stops – at Palmdale, Santa Clarita, Downtown Burbank and Los Angeles Union Station. If the pilot program is successful, Metrolink will consider continuing the express service."


----------



## Spokker (May 9, 2011)

This starts tomorrow morning.


----------

